# Catch-A-Million charity marathon



## Butterfree (Apr 23, 2022)

St. Baldrick's Foundation for childhood cancer research is doing a Pokémon Twitch marathon starting tomorrow: https://catchamillion.com

If you do streaming, you can join one of the teams, stream a Pokémon game and participate in trying to catch a total of a million Pokémon; if you don't, there'll be a Twitch Plays Pokémon race that also sounds like fun!

I'm definitely planning to keep an eye on the process and participate in the TPP race myself! If anyone's planning to stream for the event, by all means drop a link to your channel in this thread.


----------

